# "طريقة حذف الفايروس نهائياً من جهازك"صدق او لاتصدق



## بايبل333 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

اخواني الأعزاء عندما يتم اكتشاف الفايروس من قبل برنامج الحماية وحذفه,,, ومن ثم يعود مرة أخرى للظهور فالحل كالتالي:
1- قم بتحديث برنامج الانتي فايروس (مضاد الفايروسات) وأنصحك ببرنامج Avast وهو برنامج مجاني لنسخة المستخدم المنزلي,, وموقعهم Avast.com.
تحميل النسخة العربية من البرنامج
http://files.avast.com/iavs4pro/setupara.exe
تحميل النسخة الانجليزية من البرنامج
http://files.avast.com/iavs4pro/setupeng.exe
2- بعد التأكد من تحديث الانتي فايروس اضغط بالزر الايمن على جهاز الكمبيوتر من سطح المكتب ومن ثم اختار "خصائص" أو Properties .
3- ستظهر لك نافذة اختر من الأعلى "استعادة النظام" أو System Restore بعد الاختيار سيظهر لكي مربع تأشير وبجانبه "إيقاف استعادة النظام للاقراص الصلبة" أو Turn off system restore on all drives, قم بالتأشير عليه ومن ثم اضغط موافق أو Ok كما هو موضح في الصورة أدناه.

4- بعد ذلك قم بإعادة تشغيل الجهاز وقبل ان يبدأ الوندوز اضغط على F8 حتى يبدأ الوندوز على الوضع الآمن SafeMode ومعناه أن البرامج والتطبيقات التي ستعمل هي لنظام وندوز فقط ويتم ايقاف اي برنامج آخر.
5- بعد ان يتم تشغيل الويندوز في الوضع الآمن ستقل جودة عرض الشاشة ولكنها ليست بمشكلة بل هو شيء طبيعي,, قم بتشغيل برنامج الانتي فايروس أياً كان وسيعمل لديك فقط خاصية البحث الكامل في الجهاز أو Full System Scan قم ببدأ البحث الكامل بالعادة يستغرق البحث الكامل وقتاً طويلاً خاصة عند وجود ملفات كثيره في الجهاز او وجود قرص سيدي في محرك الأقراص, ويفضل عمل ذلك قبل النوم وتركه حتى يبحث في كامل جهازك.
6- سيقوم الانتي فايروس بحذف الملفات الضارة من جهازك بعد انتهاء البحث,, بعد التأكد من أن جميع الفايروسات حذفت قم بإعادة تشغيل الجهاز.
7- بعد أن يتم تشغيل الجهاز اذهب لجهاز الكمبيوتر عد للخطوة 2-3 وأزل علامة الصح من المربع ومن ثم موافق.

انتهى وارجوا ان اكون قد افدتكم,,​


----------



## النهيسى (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا جدا

مجهود رائع


​


----------

